

Underwater robot wars [video] - RiderOfGiraffes
http://news.bbc.co.uk/1/hi/sci/tech/8143801.stm

======
radu_floricica
It hit me that they designed a course which a 10 year old would have little
problem completing, but it's very difficult for an AI, and they did it on
purpose. Why?! AIs can be great at things we suck, not just at what we can do
easily, and they're much more useful this way. This seems very
counterproductive for the future of useful AI.

